
Singapore vs. Spain compared on lifestyle, startups, tech community and salaries - A_PM
Hi All, I am a Product Manager with 5 years of experience. I hold job offers from startups in both Spain and Singapore.
Wanted to ask our community how do these 2 places compare in terms of lifestyle, Comparative PPP salaries, Startup scene and Tech community. 
I understand that the decision lies on personal preference but wanted to hear your views.
======
johnj12
Which city of Spain, that detail makes a lot. I second hand know a lot about
Málaga, it's quite a place to be, but that's about lifestyle (family, or
single, you'll be good going there), but I don't know about the startup scene.

~~~
A_PM
Hey @john12, The offer I have is from Madrid, so it's Madrid vs Singapore. Do
you have any insights ?

